# Alabama changing dog rules



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

farmlegend said:


> Time to stick up for Rounder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Anyone that supports something like the original post is nothing but an elitist and is further hurting their outdoor heritage. Its stupid.


Yeah, those good old boys, aka the citizens of the state of Alabama, sure are a bunch of pointy-headed elitists for updating their laws the way they did.



SMITTY1233 said:


> But the "Almighty Whitetail Deer" will win out and soon we all will be virtually hunting because we won't have any other rights to do so. I can support my fellow hunter even in activities I do not partake in because I know the importance of being united.


Again with the deer obfuscation. See post 31, paragraph 3. Blaming victims is not doing houndsmen any favors with the other 99.6% of the public.

The deer guys showed up here only because they were gratuitously slandered on this here thread.



SMITTY1233 said:


> I've been practicing QDM probably why you guys were still shooting spikes and forkies and I'm guessing I'm 15-25 years younger than most if not all of you so you do the math...


You know, I minored in math, and, unless you began practicing QDM when you were less than ten years old, you're wrong again. If indeed you were an 8-year-old when you began to let 'em go so they could grow, my apologies.




SMITTY1233 said:


> There is no group that is more elitist and arrogant than the QDM members of this very forum. I can't stand watching the arrogance and egotistical post after post after post. All the great things that QDM and management has produced for our deer herd and wildlife in Michigan the divisiveness it has caused between US ALL is very apparent and I often wonder if its worth it. Things sure seemed simpler years ago and if you can't see truth in what I posted on how things have changed since this FAD has come about you are blind or too arrogant to admit it! Good day!


Git. A. Grip.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> There is only one problem with hounds in Michigan and that is the "Almighty Whitetail deer" that everyone seems to think these hounds run off the property. These same deer have caused a drastic change in all outdoor activities in MI. Trapping, Snowmobiling, Hounding, Small Gaming, Turkey etc. Every tom dick or harry that owns 20 acres now has a managing operation for these deer. When I was a boy opening day of pheasant season you just went hunting, you wanted to small game hunt you just went there was never a problem or question on the farm land here. Now you cross a line tracking blood you could get shot. I am so sick and tired of the QDM brotherhood that seems to think there hunting value is greater than mine. You want to see an egotistical maniac show me a 40 acre owner that has a QDM property. They will cut their neighbors throat, lose a brother, friend hell maybe a wife and kids over there deer hunting property. Its borderline out of control! I get the impression from most if my dog runs through your private property you think every deer takes off on a 100 mile trek somewhere else. Well I'm here to tell you I've been hunting land that is open to hounding year around by DNR permit for 15+ years. Just search my name if you must I think you'll see we haven't had many problems harvesting "Quality" deer whatever the hell that is... But it is your land and you do pay the taxes and do all the upkeep and I know the amount of work that goes into those things. We do the same around these parts. So I can respect your opinion and wishes for me not to be there with my hound. I'm asking from sportsmen to sportsmen you respect that I have zero intentions of ever ending up on your place and you can respect that the worst part of any hound hunt is getting my ass chewed for being on private property I never had intentions of being on. I don't get up, load the dogs in the morning take a sip of the coffee and say lets see who I can piss off today. The nature of both of our sports puts us at odds with each other. However my understanding of the law in Michigan is dogs don't read signs and contrary to popular belief I believe most houndsmen I know try to keep out of the situation of an ass chewing when possible. I'm a man and I have big shoulders if my dogs pulls up treed or caught on your land I gladly take your ass chewing if you'll just oblige me to get my hound and move on. If not I'll save you the cell phone call and call the law myself. If its game we can shoot and you want to pull the trigger be my guest I just want my dog back that I have thousands of hours and thousands of dollars into making something enjoyable and you just want me off the land you have thousand of dollars and thousands of hours making enjoyable to you. A simple please get your hound and leave will do just that! I certainly am not out with said dog hoping to tear through your property and piss you off each day! Good Day and Happy Hunting!


Smitty, what's your address?
My $5000 property tax bill is coming up. If you want to hunt my land, you can pay a big share of it.
free·load·er
ˈfrēˌlōdər/
_noun_
informal
noun: *freeloader*; plural noun: *freeloaders*; noun: *free-loader*; plural noun: *free-loaders*

a person who takes advantage of others' generosity without giving anything in return.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I heard that soon after these "New Hound laws" were enacted they were going to vote that no one with less than 100 acres can any longer deer hunt. Good luck on your 40 acre parcels boys! Anyone that supports something like the original post is nothing but an elitist and is further hurting their outdoor heritage. Its stupid. But the "Almighty Whitetail Deer" will win out and soon we all will be virtually hunting because we won't have any other rights to do so. I can support my fellow hunter even in activities I do not partake in because I know the importance of being united. There is no group that is more elitist and arrogant than the QDM members of this very forum. I've been practicing QDM probably why you guys were still shooting spikes and forkies and I'm guessing I'm 15-25 years younger than most if not all of you so you do the math... I can't stand watching the arrogance and egotistical post after post after post. All the great things that QDM and management has produced for our deer herd and wildlife in Michigan the divisiveness it has caused between US ALL is very apparent and I often wonder if its worth it. Things sure seemed simpler years ago and if you can't see truth in what I posted on how things have changed since this FAD has come about you are blind or too arrogant to admit it! Good day!


"There is no group that is more elitist and arrogant than the QDM members of this very forum."

Sure there is. Those who are like liberal Democrats or illegal aliens who want to use something for nothing and have others pay for it. Stay off my land and there's no issue. Ask permission and you might get a different reaction. But you guessed it, nobody ever asks. That's the feeling of entitlement and arrogance that houndsmen seem to have, concerning the rightful owners.

I'm in bear county where someone runs hounds every weekend when allowed and NEVER once in the last 15 years has a hound owner come ask permission to get a dog or come on my land. And I have over 15 bear points. Instead, when I confront trespassing hound owners, they act like illegal aliens saying that they have just as much right to my land as I do. When I think of hound hunters now, I equate them exactly like illegal aliens in a sanctuary city.

If I decide to hunt one of the stray dogs on my land, then I get in trouble.

If bear hunters or dog trainers never go on private land without permission, I have no issue with your hobby.

The solution is simple. Make bear hunting bait only in the southern Gladwin and Baldwin units and in Red Oak, ban electronics/radio collars for the dogs and keep the dogs on a leash attached to their owners wrist at all times and the hound hunters no longer cause any divisiveness. In the southern part of the LP, we landowners were here long before coyotes or bears ever showed up in huntable numbers.

If you love your hounds so much and respect private land so much, then you'll have no problem keeping the dogs on a leash, as you follow them on a public land tour.

Or how about a GPS collar that shocks the dogs once they cross into private land? Some close to those companies should suggest that.

But that's not what the houndsmen want. No, they want to run the game off of the private land, chase it all over other private land in the hopes of eventually running it over to public land, where they can kill it. If all the houndsmen could hunt is public land, there wouldn't be 25% of them. They fully intend of having the dogs go onto private land to run the game off of it. That's the whole point.

The old dog laws are way out of date. When are they from, the 19-teens? It's a different world now. If houndsmen want to save their hobby, they need to be smart about it and remember what happened to the Michigan Bowhunters when they wouldn't bend on the handicapped crossbow rules.

If you want to save your hobby, you'd be wise to suggest making the southern units bait only for bear and calls only for coyotes.

While the houndsmen are good about going to NRC meetings and stopping changes for now, they can't compete with the finances of those who are tired of their trespassing antics. From what I've seen, houndsmen are working class folks. Like with the crossbows, eventually southern landowners will have enough and state reps will have to deal with their concerns.

The Michigan Bear Hunters should be smart about it and proactive. Drawing a line in the sand won't work for them, long term. They should be smart about it and pull back to a northern area that makes sense, like Wisconsin has done or they may lose it all someday.


----------



## tanfan (Jan 21, 2016)

Which one of you ball bags own property where bears are being run? Pinefarm? Little scientist guy? Not a farmer or a legend?


----------



## tanfan (Jan 21, 2016)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Smitty, what's your address?
> My $5000 property tax bill is coming up. If you want to hunt my land, you can pay a big share of it.
> free·load·er
> ˈfrēˌlōdər/
> ...


You've got the wrong guy if you're calling smitty a freeloader. I hope your timber beef catch cwd.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

tanfan said:


> I hope your timber beef catch cwd.


I'm not surprised, you sterling ambassador for the hound hunter community you.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Instead of defending their position with an intelligent response they would like to send me their tax bill. Like I need to hunt Pinefarms land... But again I need to "Get a Grip".... The funny thing is I hope each and everyone of them enjoys the success in their endeavors but not a single one would reciprocate the same courtesy to a "Scoundrel of houndsmen" such as myself. Stand by my posts. Nothing further. Happy Planting season gentlemen


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Well this has spun out of control rather quickly.

And to boot quite possibly the most generous hunter on this forum is called a freeloader.

Funniest thing I've read in weeks.


----------



## tanfan (Jan 21, 2016)

farmlegend said:


> I'm not surprised, you sterling ambassador for the hound hunter community you.


You're the type of guy that makes training season entertaining.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Instead of defending their position with an intelligent response they would like to send me their tax bill. Like I need to hunt Pinefarms land... But again I need to "Get a Grip".... The funny thing is I hope each and everyone of them enjoys the success in their endeavors but not a single one would reciprocate the same courtesy to a "Scoundrel of houndsmen" such as myself. Stand by my posts. Nothing further. Happy Planting season gentlemen


Another good idea for MBHA is to suggest that in the training periods, that you can only train dogs if someone in the group has a valid kill tag for that unit. Tons of guys pound the Baldwin Unit because it's close to where they live, but they have a tag for the UP. If you have a tag for Baraga, you train your dogs in Baraga. If you have a tag for Baldwin, you can train in Baldwin. Simple.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> "There is no group that is more elitist and arrogant than the QDM members of this very forum."
> 
> Sure there is. Those who are like liberal Democrats or illegal aliens who want to use something for nothing and have others pay for it. Stay off my land and there's no issue. Ask permission and you might get a different reaction. But you guessed it, nobody ever asks. That's the feeling of entitlement and arrogance that houndsmen seem to have, concerning the rightful owners.
> 
> ...


15 points ey? Sounds like you've spend a lot of time in the bear woods hunting to make a bunch of generalizations on how you would fix it!


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Firefighter said:


> Well this has spun out of control rather quickly.
> 
> And to boot quite possibly the most generous hunter on this forum is called a freeloader.
> 
> Funniest thing I've read in weeks.


It's easy to be generous where you're using other people's money/stuff/land.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> It's easy to be generous where you're using other people's money/stuff/land.


Fact


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Another good idea for MBHA is to suggest that in the training periods, that you can only train dogs if someone in the group has a valid kill tag for that unit. Tons of guys pound the Baldwin Unit because it's close to where they live, but they have a tag for the UP. If you have a tag for Baraga, you train your dogs in Baraga. If you have a tag for Baldwin, you can train in Baldwin. Simple.


I think I said use intelligence when defending your position!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Instead of defending their position with an intelligent response they would like to send me their tax bill. Like I need to hunt Pinefarms land... But again I need to "Get a Grip".... The funny thing is I hope each and everyone of them enjoys the success in their endeavors but not a single one would reciprocate the same courtesy to a *"Scoundrel of houndsmen"* such as myself. Stand by my posts. Nothing further. Happy Planting season gentlemen



Maybe you should have a talk with tanfan, unless you see him as helping your cause.............


----------



## tanfan (Jan 21, 2016)

RMH said:


> Maybe you should have a talk with tanfan, unless you see him as helping your cause.............


I have around 15000 acres of private land to run my dogs on in the winter for cats. I could run bear and coyotes on these properties as well but I don't because they aren't large enough for bear and coyotes and I don't want to get onto the neighbors that I don't have permission to hunt. It isn't worth the hassle b

I run coyotes and bears on large pieces of stateland so I don't get on private land by accident. I get messed with all summer long on stateland by deer people like yourself. I enjoy those encounters. Now I take lisense plate numbers and call the dnr and report them for hunter harassment. My wife, daughter, dad and hunting buddies will continue to run hounds in the lower peninsula and the upper peninsula for the rest of out lives. Deal with it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Enough hunter verses hunter arguments.


----------

